# Vacation



## Scott (Oct 8, 2008)

Fun in Minnesota on a much needed vacation. The fish was released



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 8, 2008)

Any day fishing is better than working...no matter how big the fish are.....Where are you in MN????

Enjoy your time off!!!


----------



## gaudet (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty. I hope we have as much luck tomorrow when we got looking for red fish and speckled trout.....................


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Fish! I think what NW was trying to say is "A bad day fishing is still better then a good day at work"!


----------



## Scott (Oct 9, 2008)

Wade, Is there such a thing as a good day at work????


NW, I was by Baudette, fishing was great as well as the time off. Ran out of money so had to go home.


Good fishing Gaudet!!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd sure like to put a lip lock on a couple of fillets off that big boy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 9, 2008)

Scott, a good day at work, which is rare unless you actually like what you are doing like George has here is payday and no work the next day ad you can you can actually walk on your own 2 feet away with a few bucks left in your pocket after paying all the taxes and bills.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 9, 2008)

Woo Hoo We limited out on reds today. Its been a while since we've done that. Pics to come after I get them. Must have been your good wishes Scott..........





*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## gaudet (Oct 10, 2008)

How's this for a nice trip? Thanks for the wishes Scott. We caught 15 reds, 14 speckled trout, 1 black drum, and a couple sheephead. This is what we got to keep for ourselves. Redfish on the right, specs on the left.





*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautiful..... Catch of the Day!!!!!

Do you eat those Sheep Head fish????


----------



## gaudet (Oct 10, 2008)

No we don't care for them. Lot of trouble to clean them. But my father has a friend that loves them so we keep them for him.

I have to finish cleaning the rest of the catch this afternoon. It got too dark, too quick yesterday.


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice job, 
I see you have the required fishcleaningequipment.......BEER.


That's also like the northerns, some don't like them for the bones, but have been taught how to get them out easily.


Happy eating!*Edited by: Scott *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice catch gaudet....


How do you cook yours?


----------



## gaudet (Oct 11, 2008)

Well the first victim was sacrificed on the grill last night. We cooked it "on the half shell" over a nice medium high bed of charcoal. I removed the fillets from the neck down to the tail and removed as much of the rib cage as possible to eliminate the bones leaving the fillet attached to the skin and scales. My wife seasoned it with butter, creole seasoning, and a couple other spices she didn't tell me about. It cooked for about 40 minutes with the lid down until the meat was flaky. It almost tasted like beef............ She made a ponzu dipping sauce and served it with an asparagus side dish. Tasty


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2008)

Great catch and it sounded delish!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

That does sound good....very good !!


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 11, 2008)

Nicely done! You know, there's just not enough time and enough days with enough money to do everything we want to do! I guess I'll be satisfied with looking at your pictures of fish.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 11, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Nicely done! You know, there's just not enough time and enough days with enough money to do everything we want to do! I guess I'll be satisfied with looking at your pictures of fish.



Amen PWP,

I hadn't been on the water in over two months, fishing with my dad is always fun even though we usually don't do as well as we did this time. Coordinating schedules is usually difficult, but you would think with my dad being retired it should be easier.


----------

